# MTB - Saturday 05/21/2011



## WoodCore (May 19, 2011)

Looks like a group ride is shaping up for around 1:00/1:30 in the afternoon at Case Mtn in Manchester, CT. Might be your last chance to ride before the apocalypse.............get er' done!


----------

